# Ponle logo a tu ciudad



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey abro este thread para que los foristas pongan sus creaciones en cuanto a un logo de su ciudad. Yo empezaré con el logo de Lima, ponga logos de todas las ciudades.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Te falto la combi asesina jajaja es broma me gusto tu logo.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

otro logo con el mismo motivo, la silueta del centro historico


----------

